# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Karkkilan Rautatie

## Resiina

Tässä muutama kuva arkistoistani
Ensimmäinen kuva on muistomerkki juna Karkkilassa, Toinen ja Kolmas kuva on ajalta vähän ennen radan purkua
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/jyrki.langma...eat.hkr.06.jpg
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/jyrki.langma...eat.hkr.02.jpg
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/jyrki.langma...eat.hkr.03.jpg

En ole itse ottanut kyseisiä kuvia vaan olen ostanut ne SRHS:n huutokaupassa

----------

